# New to vaping - advice Twisp and iJust2



## khandro (16/10/16)

Hi everyone. I gave up smoking 2 weeks ago - with the Twisp Edge - standard vaping gateway device. Worked well to stop smoking but flavour diminished and after reading forums I purchased the iJust2 kit. The flavour is awesome and it is a better experience than the Twisp but it gets very hot. Also it is much larger and as I am an older vaper I think my friends will think I'm smoking crack or something. So - the advice I need is:

1. what can i get to fit on the Twisp battery that will give a better experience? What size coils will I need? (I will use this device with friends when out so as not to frighten the innocent).
2. Does the rinsing coils in hot water or vodka work or will I risk damaging the device or spoiling my vaping experience?
3. why does the iJust 2 get so hot. I am using an 0.3 OHM coil. Would the 0.5 work better?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## KZOR (16/10/16)

Hi ....welcome to the world of vaping. 

1) I would rather put something on the ijust since the battery is stronger and tube wider ...... more options to play around with.
2) Vodka will dissolve the coil gunk faster than water will, and will help remove any residual flavors in the wick. Be sure so soak them in water after though.
3) The device was made with a heatsink so regular use should not heat up the tank too much. Make sure you have maximum airflow as to reduce heat build-up.
O.5 Ohm will work better since the resistance is higher but will release less vapour for the same draw strength.


----------

